# Puppy to Adult Coat Changes



## matthewslocum (Oct 8, 2014)

I've heard and seen so many cool coat changes in sable German shepherds from puppy to adult. I wanted to see if someone more knowledgeable than I could guess to what coat color this little girl will grow up to be.

Her mother was a creme sable gsd and the father was a dark sable gsd that had a silver undercoat. These pictures were all taken around 10 weeks old.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

She looks like a sable - lovely girl <3


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Color her a "keeper".

Wish I could help on the coat changes but all I know is there certainly are some significant coat changes which could occur during your pup's next year or so. So...lots of help that was....

Anyway, she is very good looking !

SuperG


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

If it helps here is a pic of our boy at 9 weeks then 3 and 1/2 months and then his coat now at 6 months


----------

